# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  How to cover up muddy patch?

## basKTcase

Let me preface this by saying that I am aware that my backyard soil has drainage issues. We moved into the place a year ago, so I can't speak to the soil's history.  
On this side of the house, the lawn has a bad habit of pooling water in areas after some rain (not even heavy). This area by the sheds also pools up, and since it is just empty dirt it gets muddy very easily. There is also an existing IBC tank that we are considering removing as well at some stage. I imagine underneath it is also a muddy dirty patch. But for now let's address the current state of things.  
Eventually we will get around to doing a major investigation and overhaul of the drainage issue, but for now I am looking for a quick and cheap solution to deal with this muddy spot, both cosmetically and practically. 
Would filling it with pebbles or bark mulch help reduce the muddiness? I want to be able to walk up to the shed and water tank without sinking in mud. 
Thanks!

----------


## Bart1080

If its only temporary and a small area, would just a few 600mm x 600mm pavers spread apart as steppingstones suffice?  
Something that you can easily remove if you fix the drainage but also something you can re-use after its fixed. 
Will be easier to remove than pebbles that get pushed into the dirt/mud
Weve also had 3 wet seasons and likely to head into a long drought cycle from next year so may not be an issue for a while after that!!

----------


## basKTcase

I had not thought of pavers. They might be suitable. I'll look into that solution!

----------

